# wot can my teen do to earn his pocket money ?!?! HELP !!!!



## honey08

my stepson, hes now desided he wont clean his room/hang his clothes up etc, he was helping his dad with the garden the other day but stopped after 1/2hr ! 

so for the past 2wk ive said well if u dnt do nowt ur not getting any money :? , wot can i give him to do ? he cant/wont clean etc tho

HELP !!!!!!


----------



## Jem88

Do you have a car? will he wash that or maybe ask neighbours if he can wash there cars? my 15 year old brother washes the neighbours cars and gets £20 a time :| he's been doin it for about a year now. Does he like DIY and tools? maybe he could do some small DIY things around the house? my brother also does small stuff like that, obv i dont kno how old your stepson is, so not sure if the diy things a good idea?


----------



## Jkelmum

My son does the dishes , but also has a paper round


----------



## honey08

no we dnt have a car:? also cant see anyone round ere giving him anything let alone £20 to wash a car 

serina if he washed the dishes i wud jst have to do em again :? 

omfg wot can he do , i arent just giving him money4 nowt :shrug: or shud i ? xxxxxx


----------



## ladykara

we told our son he has work for his pocket money, after a week he gave up, so pocket money was stopped, If he asks for money i remind him of what he can do to earn it. I think its good for kids to learn how to earn money.


----------



## honey08

but thats just it ! he aint doing nowt and getting nowt now, but hes staying in all the time now tho :? on the stupid xbox every night :?


----------



## ladykara

LMAO sounds like my son, the job i do i see kids my sons age hanging around on the streets and getting up to no good. I prefer to have him where i can keep an eye on him.

If he has been naughty at home or school the xbox gets taken away. Once he was so bored he started writing a book... I was actully very impressed. 

Could you make a list of common things, washing up £??.. empty the bin £?? and if he wants to earn so much he can look at the list and choose what he want to do. I think its just their age to be honest, My son seems to be going through a real stroppy stage..


----------



## honey08

well we did this ,but the thing was he wud say "ive done me room" i wud pay him, he wud go out, then for me to find alsorts of sh**e in his room :? 

apart frm cleaning/washing up/hangin clothes up ........ wot eles can he do :? 
i swear this kids usless, u cud ask him2go2the shop for sugar n he wud cum bk with a tin of beans :rofl:


----------



## bdwell1904

He's not useless he's a teen. First let me say I had 3 of my own, my sisters girl and a softball team of 15 girls. I did learn a little something. We always had two sets of chores and two rewards- privilages and allowance. One are things you have to do around the house simply because you are a member of this family---this gets you the privilage of xbox, phone, leaving the house etc. Two the chores you do for money, and the catcher is since you didn't do it right on your own I check behind you. One time my oldest decided he better get with the program when he ran out of underwear because he hadn't cleaned his room and brought his clothes to the laundry. He was so mad, but he knew the consequences of his actions. It must have worked, today he is in law school. It's not always easy, but when they start having every privilage and joy taken...... you get the message lol


----------



## ladykara

LMAO !! I sent my son up the road for veg once, he came back with a cucumber and the rest was sweets !!!:dohh:

He still asks for me to buy him everything, he thinks money grows on trees but when ever he does get money for birthday or xmas he wants to spend it on what ever he sees first.

Im hoping he will grow out of this stage very quickly !!!


----------



## bdwell1904

I know I probably sound like I was a harda** but I am really a sweet easy going person. We made ours keep the allowance they earned in 3 jars in the kitchen 1-savings for big ticket items they couldn't afford right now 2- church offering 3- fun money When they started to realize just how hard it is to save for something I did a double fist bump lol


----------



## honey08

think its different for lads than lasses tho :?


----------



## Christine1993

apart from washing and cleaning i really can't think of anything else. maybe a paper round or walking people's dogs? if he's old enough he could get maybe a weekend job, really depends on age though, i got my first job at 14 :)


----------



## daniandbaby

To be honest I dont see how he CAN'T do cleaning chores??? I mean is he pyhsically unable? If he wants the money then he must do which ever job it is. I personally don't think a child should get payed for cleaning there room either!


----------



## TattiesMum

bdwell1904 said:


> He's not useless he's a teen. First let me say I had 3 of my own, my sisters girl and a softball team of 15 girls. I did learn a little something. We always had two sets of chores and two rewards- privilages and allowance. One are things you have to do around the house simply because you are a member of this family---this gets you the privilage of xbox, phone, leaving the house etc. Two the chores you do for money, and the catcher is since you didn't do it right on your own I check behind you. One time my oldest decided he better get with the program when he ran out of underwear because he hadn't cleaned his room and brought his clothes to the laundry. He was so mad, but he knew the consequences of his actions. It must have worked, today he is in law school. It's not always easy, but when they start having every privilage and joy taken...... you get the message lol

Absolutely, totally 100% agree .... I've raised 3 as well (2 girls and a boy) and this works - but *always * check behind them to make sure it has been done properly before the reward is given :D

For the record - in my experience Teen girls are actually harder work than boys - far messier and far stroppier :rofl:


----------



## 2nd time mum

My teenager was always moaning for money, but wouldn't help round the house or look for a job so one day I was totally p'd off listening to him wanting money from me and I was in the local shop anyway and asked if they were looking for paperboys, which they were. It ended up the guys in the shop (they had only just bought it), knew my son anyway and took him on. He's been there 2 years now and covers everyone else's rounds too. He has opened a bank account to save money which I am amazed about but he has really learned the value of money and I let him do whatever he wants with it tbh because he has earned it. 

He also takes our 2 dogs out for me and I give him £10 a week for that but he has to have them out for a certain length of time. It helps me out with having LO now.

Would you think about taking the XBox away and telling him to do something, if he does it right he can have the xbox back, and he will get paid at the end of the week a set amount?!


----------



## tyandemsmummy

Our kids, the ones that live with us, are 14, 9 (who has autism) and 8. All three of them are expected to keep their rooms tidy and put their ironed clothes away, thats a given.

If they want extra money, they either clean the car (one does the outside, one does in the inside), or hoover right through, clean the bathroom, something like that.

I know everyone has different views but they are expected to clean up after themselves without reward because we believe it simply instills a sense a self worth, pride and sets them on a good path not to live like a dosser when they are older! :lol:

If their rooms aren't tidy when they have been in from school for about half an hour or more, they lose privileges such as going on the wii, or going out with their friends. It was tough for them when we first introduced these things but fine now.

They are also expected to put their washing in the linen basket, take their plates out after dinner, scrape them and put them in the dishwasher. When we have all the kids here its a family of 7, soon to be 8, and there would be a ridiculous amount of todying up after the kids to do if they didn't do these basic things, plus, it means we are out and about quicker so they have more fun!


----------

